# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  FAQ on site member badges?

## Scot Harvest

I see all these titles, badges and awards under members names and I have NO idea what they are.

Is the a FAQ that explains what all the award and title are?

----------


## Korash

I did remember seeing something like that, but where, when and how I got there escape me atm. You could also click on the reward itself and it will give the reason for that person receiving the reward and a brief description.

----------


## Scot Harvest

I guess I didnt mouse over everything! Thanks

Anything on the titles??

----------


## - Max -

I think titles are about number of posts (except some that are related to some joined groups, like Community leaders, Profesionnal artists, Publishers...)

----------


## jtougas

The titles such as "Guild Expert" and "Guild Novice" etc are related to the number of posts the member has.

----------


## vorropohaiah

hmm. i always thought they were linked with rep. good to know. time to start spamming... :p

----------


## Korash

Yes posts do figure into it a bit, but Reputation is a major contributor to the title. If you look at my number of posts compared to any of the tree previous posters, you will see that two have less and one has more posts, but if you mouse over the little green squares below the title (they represent Reputation), you will see a HUGE diffence between their Rep and mine. This is because all three of them have posted many more maps of much higher quality and have garnered much more rep for them than I have.

I hope that clarifies things for ya.  :Wink:

----------


## Scot Harvest

Ok... how about an explanation for Reputation points?!?

----------


## Vinoex

There is a tread on that topic right here

----------

